# Wanted:  Florida Panhandle 1 or 2 Bedrooms Ocean Front May 21st or Later



## gilbbr (Apr 19, 2021)

Looking to take my family to the beach this summer.  Prefer Destin/Mirimar/30A location.  
We would prefer a 2 bedroom but would consider a 1 bedroom for the right location.  We just want to get in the SUN! 

School gets out on May 21st, so anytime after that through Mid July. 

Thanks!


----------



## gilbbr (May 7, 2021)

Still Looking!


----------



## Beth_Curt (May 10, 2021)

gilbbr said:


> Looking to take my family to the beach this summer.  Prefer Destin/Mirimar/30A location.
> We would prefer a 2 bedroom but would consider a 1 bedroom for the right location.  We just want to get in the SUN!
> 
> School gets out on May 21st, so anytime after that through Mid July.
> ...


Hi:  We have a 2 bedroom, 2 bath unit at Ocean Towers Beach Resort in Panama City Beach for the dates of June 13th to the 18th for $745.


----------



## chapjim (May 10, 2021)

gilbbr said:


> Still Looking!



So are a lot of us!!  Speaking of Wyndham resorts in PCB or the Destin area, the last reservation I had started May 1.  I made that reservation in early March sometime and haven't seen anything since!


----------



## gilbbr (May 11, 2021)

Beth_Curt said:


> Hi:  We have a 2 bedroom, 2 bath unit at Ocean Towers Beach Resort in Panama City Beach for the dates of June 13th to the 18th for $745.


Thank you so much for the offer!  Unfortunately, that his just about the only time in June that does not work for us!  We have family in town from June 16-23rd


----------



## jules54 (May 11, 2021)

I saw 3 Destin area resorts available this morning for 4-6 nites. They are gone from the system, but I bet theyll be back.


----------



## gilbbr (May 17, 2021)

jules54 said:


> I saw 3 Destin area resorts available this morning for 4-6 nites. They are gone from the system, but I bet theyll be back.


Still looking!


----------



## gilbbr (May 17, 2021)

Still looking!


----------



## jules54 (May 17, 2021)

Sent PM


----------



## gilbbr (May 20, 2021)

Still Searching


----------

